# Hochseeangeln Fehmarn



## dorsch-jäger31 (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo habe eine frage war dieses Jahr schon jemand in Fehmarn auf Dorsch T#hour.. Wenn ja wie war die ausbeute.. MfG Dorsch-jäger 31


----------



## FehmarnAngler (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Die Kutter fahren im Moment hier gar nicht, soviel ich weiß.

Mehr möchte ich, aufgrund der Jahreszeit, nicht zu sagen. 


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## dorsch-jäger31 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

naja haben ja schon gechartert am 3 februar gehts los 2011 war ich schon im januar in fehmarn


----------



## micha_2 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

wismar waren sie am we wieder raus zwischen 20und 45stück pro nase


----------



## Carptigers (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Heiligenhafen ging auch gut was, bis zu 20 Stück pro Angler...
Aber 40 ist der Hammer...


----------



## Trollmaster (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Werde am Donnerstag/Freitag mit der Südwind raus mal sehen was geht. Gruß Olaf


----------



## dorsch-jäger31 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

naja mal schaun fahre am samsatg mit der südwind mal schaun was geht mfg dirk


----------



## JigTim (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Alle schön dick und am Bauch besonders rund......:c
Ohhhhhnneeee ohhhneee|kopfkrat


----------



## Norbi (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



JigTim schrieb:


> Alle schön dick und am Bauch besonders rund......:c
> Ohhhhhnneeee ohhhneee|kopfkrat



Jupp,manche lern es nicht,oder wollen es nicht lernen#d#d


----------



## patrik41 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Sind aber immer noch welche da !!!!!!!!!
Sind sogar mehr geworden in den letzten Jahren !!!!!
Wo dran das nur liegt ????
Bestimmt weil du es gelernt hast!!!
Gruß und Petri Heil|wavey:















Norbi schrieb:


> Jupp,manche lern es nicht,oder wollen es nicht lernen#d#d


----------



## Nordlicht (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Ups, es geht wieder los, Chips, Cola holen und zurücklehen :g


----------



## onyx134 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ups, es geht wieder los, Chips, Cola holen und zurücklehen :g


Und? Cola und Chips all? |wavey:


----------



## Samdeek (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Das manche echt die finger nicht still halten wollen/ können!
leute einfach mal die kalte winterzeit nutzen und das geret checken und aufreumen neue montagen knoten und abwarten bis die "dicken" runden mir der komischen beule am bauch wieder normal ausschauen!
<<<< hat fleißig gelernt


----------



## Waldima (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Samdeek schrieb:


> Das manche echt die finger nicht still halten wollen/ können!
> leute einfach mal die kalte winterzeit nutzen und das geret checken und aufreumen neue montagen knoten und abwarten bis die "dicken" runden mir der komischen beule am bauch wieder normal ausschauen!
> <<<< hat fleißig gelernt


 
@ Samdeek: |good:


----------



## pike-81 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Moinsen!
Da fragt jemand, wie´s gerade beim Hochseeangeln läuft, und sofort wird ein *Anti-Laichdorsch-Thread* draus. Echt ätzend. Da wird jawohl schon genug drüber geschrieben...
Petri


----------



## patrik41 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

|good:









Da fragt jemand, wie´s gerade beim Hochseeangeln läuft, und sofort wird ein *Anti-Laichdorsch-Thread* draus. Echt ätzend. Da wird jawohl schon genug drüber geschrieben...
Petri[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shimano TE (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Die paar Dorsche die wir Angler entnehmen sind nicht der Rede wert.Da sollten sich mal die Fischer Gedanken machen. #q


MFG


----------



## Honeyball (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Da fragt jemand, wie´s gerade beim Hochseeangeln läuft, und sofort wird ein *Anti-Laichdorsch-Thread* draus. Echt ätzend. Da wird jawohl schon genug drüber geschrieben...
> Petri



Offensichtlich wird da noch lange nicht genug drüber geschrieben, sonst gäbe es solche Postings wie dieses hier


Shimano TE schrieb:


> Die paar Dorsche die wir Angler entnehmen sind nicht der Rede wert.Da sollten sich mal die Fischer Gedanken machen.


nicht immer noch.

Leute runtermachen, die zur Laichdorschabschlachterei eine andere Meinung haben als Du, indem Du ihre Postings als "ätzend" bezeichnest, gibt genügend Aufschluss hinsichtlich Deiner Einstellung. Wie dies und die stumpfen Beifallsbekundungen einzelner anderer zu bewerten sind, wissen die meisten hier zum Glück so genau, dass man nicht weiter darauf eingehen muss.


----------



## Shimano TE (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Offensichtlich wird da noch lange nicht genug drüber geschrieben, sonst gäbe es solche Postings wie dieses hier
> 
> nicht immer noch.
> 
> Leute runtermachen, die zur Laichdorschabschlachterei eine andere Meinung haben als Du, indem Du ihre Postings als "ätzend" bezeichnest, gibt genügend Aufschluss hinsichtlich Deiner Einstellung. Wie dies und die stumpfen Beifallsbekundungen einzelner anderer zu bewerten sind, wissen die meisten hier zum Glück so genau, dass man nicht weiter darauf eingehen muss.


 
*Dann solltest Du garnicht mehr Angeln und somit Überleben mehr Fische*.Ich wohne an der Küste und wenn ich mal 1 Dorsch mit nehme um ihn zu essen ist das gleich Null.
Da schaut es mit den Fischern anders aus,der nimmt alles was er bekommt mit und macht Geld daraus.

MFG#q


----------



## JigTim (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Tja, das nennt man dann wohl auch "Sportangler".....
Wobei einen Fair-Play-Preis sollte es für einige dann niemals geben.... 
Moralische Grundeinstellungen hin oder her, aber ein wenig Menschenverstand und Respekt vor der Natur und Angelkollegen (wobei diese Zuordnung dann zumeist abwertend für andere ist ) wäre sinnig....
Zu beklagen was Fischer tun, die Ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen und dann das eigene Handeln damit aufzuwerten empfinde ich als sehr bedenklich....
Vll. macht ja viele ein Fangfoto mit dem Fang Ihres Lebens so stolz, dass Sie jeglichen Verstand und Wertegefühl verlieren.

Wie schrieb Einstein schon: „*Zwei Dinge sind unendlich*, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher.“

Ein weiser Satz, welcher, wenn er Angler gewesen wäre bestimmt in manchen Zusammenhängen erwähnt worden wäre....... Also überlegt mal was Ihr so tut....


----------



## Shimano TE (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Offensichtlich wird da noch lange nicht genug drüber geschrieben, sonst gäbe es solche Postings wie dieses hier
> 
> nicht immer noch.
> 
> Leute runtermachen, die zur Laichdorschabschlachterei eine andere Meinung haben als Du, indem Du ihre Postings als "ätzend" bezeichnest, gibt genügend Aufschluss hinsichtlich Deiner Einstellung. Wie dies und die stumpfen Beifallsbekundungen einzelner anderer zu bewerten sind, wissen die meisten hier zum Glück so genau, dass man nicht weiter darauf eingehen muss.


 
Und was ist mit den Heringen die hast Du noch vergessen.
Die müssen auch geschützt werden. Denn das ist ja das Futter für die Dorsche.Und die Wattwürmer die müssen ja dann auch geschützt werden.Also bitte das Angeln einstellen und verseuchtes Fleisch Essen!!!

MFG|kopfkrat


----------



## Honeyball (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Shimano TE schrieb:


> *Dann solltest Du garnicht mehr Angeln und somit Überleben mehr Fische*.Ich wohne an der Küste und wenn ich mal 1 Dorsch mit nehme um ihn zu essen ist das gleich Null.
> Da schaut es mit den Fischern anders aus,der nimmt alles was er bekommt mit und macht Geld daraus.
> 
> MFG#q



Eigentlich sind Deine Antworten schon aussagekräftig genug, deshalb nur eines: Wenn *Du* einer bist, der "mal 1 Dorsch mit nimmt, um ihn zu essen", dann ist das doch völlig OK. Dann bist *Du* ja offensichtlich auch keiner, der mit großfischgeilen Sabberlippen nur auf den Januar/Februar und die Laichdorschschwärme wartet, um dann anhand eines Fangbildes und der Blinker-Hitparade den Lauten zu machen, was ein toller Angler er doch ist. Gut, auch solche Leute muss es geben und so mancher Kutterkapitän ist vom schnellen Euro mit solchen Gästen vielleicht auch abhängig.

Ich persönlich und viele andere hier auch distanzieren sich davon. Mir geht es nur darum, dass diese sich von solchen Leuten hier nicht auch noch dumm anmachen lassen müssen.


----------



## Zandianer (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Es geht nicht um das Angeln an sich, sondern um die Tatsache, die dahinter steht.

Die Anmerkung an die Berufsfischer ist gut aber nicht vergleichbar. Fakt ist doch der, das wenn jemand schreibt " Dicke Bäuche" und das zu der Jahreszeit, dann ist doch klar, dass das hier zu Diskussionen führen wird,oder?

Ich denke man sollte als Angler etwas Fingerspitzengefühl haben nicht argumentieren, weil der eine das macht, mache ich das auch.
Nur weil A den B erschießt, hat C nicht das gleiche Recht bzw. ist das kein Argument, oder?

So ich höre lieber auf zu schreiben, besser is!#q


----------



## Shimano TE (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind Deine Antworten schon aussagekräftig genug, deshalb nur eines: Wenn *Du* einer bist, der "mal 1 Dorsch mit nimmt, um ihn zu essen", dann ist das doch völlig OK. Dann bist *Du* ja offensichtlich auch keiner, der mit großfischgeilen Sabberlippen nur auf den Januar/Februar und die Laichdorschschwärme wartet, um dann anhand eines Fangbildes und der Blinker-Hitparade den Lauten zu machen, was ein toller Angler er doch ist. Gut, auch solche Leute muss es geben und so mancher Kutterkapitän ist vom schnellen Euro mit solchen Gästen vielleicht auch abhängig.
> 
> Ich persönlich und viele andere hier auch distanzieren sich davon. Mir geht es nur darum, dass diese sich von solchen Leuten hier nicht auch noch dumm anmachen lassen müssen.


 
Dann sind wir uns ja einig.Ich verstehe es auch nicht wenn die Heringe da sind das man drei Eimer mit nehmen muss und zwei Eimer mit Hering entsorgt, weil man merkt das es Arbeit macht sie auszunehmen.Ich Angel um meinen Spaß zu haben und entnehme nur Fische die ich auch Esse.Und das in maßen,und Angel keine Fische um sie zu verschenken oder die tollen Bilder zu bekommen und mich damit wichtig zumachen.
Da ist auch nur meine Persönliche Meinung und es muss jeder für sich entscheiden wie er es hält.

MFG


----------



## pike-81 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Moinsen!
Mit "*echt ätzend*" wollte ich niemanden niedermachen. Die Meinung anderer akzeptiere und respektiere ich vollkommen. Nur gehört diese endlose Diskusion nicht in das Thema. Der Themenstarter möchte nicht wissen, ob es ok ist *Laichdorsche* zu beangeln, sondern will aktuelle Infos über´s *Hochseeangeln* haben...
Petri


----------



## mattes (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Jetzt bekomme ich Hunger auf gebratene Dorschleber !!!
Und nur zur Info in der westlichen Ostsee fagen die Berufsfischer wenig aber große Fische und Richtung Arkona viel aber kleine .


----------



## Roooney (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Ich fahre dieses Wochenende auch nach Fehmarn. Werde mal ein Resümee geben wie es war sobald ich zurück bin. Habe da aber nochmal eine Frage bezüglich der Laischdorsche, da ich eher nicht so der hochseeangler bin und mir anscheinend leider nie Gedanken um das Thema gemacht habe. Verstehe nicht wo der Unterschied zum Rest der Saison liegt. Wenn ich Laichdorsch fange laicht der nicht ab, das habe ich soweit verstanden.  Wenn ich aber einen Dorsch außerhalb der laichzeit fange wird der zur nächsten laichzeit auch nicht mehr laichen. Im Endeffekt ist doch dann die Überfischung das Problem und nich der Zeitraum oder? Sorry falls ich da was falsch verstanden habe aber mache mir gerade Gedanken ob das so ok ist was ich am we mache. 

Danke im vorraus für die Antworten.


----------



## MINIBUBI (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Hy Roooney
Sicher wird ein Fisch wenn er gefangen und gegessen wird nicht mehr Ableichen.
Aber Schmeckt ein Dorsch mit Laich auch noch gut?
Und ein Tragenes Reh Schießt auch kein Jäger.


----------



## kerlchen (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Roooney schrieb:


> Ich fahre dieses Wochenende auch nach Fehmarn. Werde mal ein Resümee geben wie es war sobald ich zurück bin. Habe da aber nochmal eine Frage bezüglich der Laischdorsche, da ich eher nicht so der hochseeangler bin und mir anscheinend leider nie Gedanken um das Thema gemacht habe. Verstehe nicht wo der Unterschied zum Rest der Saison liegt. Wenn ich Laichdorsch fange laicht der nicht ab, das habe ich soweit verstanden. Wenn ich aber einen Dorsch außerhalb der laichzeit fange wird der zur nächsten laichzeit auch nicht mehr laichen. Im Endeffekt ist doch dann die Überfischung das Problem und nich der Zeitraum oder? Sorry falls ich da was falsch verstanden habe aber mache mir gerade Gedanken ob das so ok ist was ich am we mache.
> 
> Danke im vorraus für die Antworten.


 


hmmmm...#6

da werden jetzt manche grübeln...gggg

bin voll deiner meinung |wavey:


----------



## offense80 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Shimano TE schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Heringen die hast Du noch vergessen.
> Die müssen auch geschützt werden. Denn das ist ja das Futter für die Dorsche.Und die Wattwürmer die müssen ja dann auch geschützt werden.Also bitte das Angeln einstellen und verseuchtes Fleisch Essen!!!
> 
> MFG|kopfkrat


 

Deine Rechnung müßte dann übersetzt lauten:

3 Äpfel + 4 Orangen - 2 Birnen = 3 Bananen

SETZEN 6


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Hy Roooney
> Sicher wird ein Fisch wenn er gefangen und gegessen wird nicht mehr Ableichen.
> Aber Schmeckt ein Dorsch mit Laich auch noch gut?
> Und ein Tragenes Reh Schießt auch kein Jäger.


 
Diese Frage kann ich ganz klar mit JA beantworten.
Ich lehne das Laichdorschangeln ganz klar ab und finde das "aufgeilen" an dicken Dorschmamis fast schon pervers.
Dennoch bin und bleibe ich leidenschaftlicher Fischesser und esse auch mal, was man in dieser Jahreszeit nicht verhindern kann, Dorsch der mal Laich hat, allerdings nicht die ganz großen. Nicht selbst geangelt, sondern vom Fischer.

Fisch von der Fischtheke gibs bei mir nicht....


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## anbeisser (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

......


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



anbeisser schrieb:


> P.S. Das Fleisch von Laichdorschen ist eh von minderwertiger Qualität weil die ganze Kraft in den Laich geht.



Da hastes auf den Punkt getroffen!#6
Wer behauptet dass es egal ist, macht bei der Zubereitung was verkehrt.


----------



## burgdorfer (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Ich finde diese ganze laichdorsch diskussion ziemlich albern..Ihr redet über einen oder zwei laichdorsche die mal ein angler fängt! Viele von euch fahren aber, damit sie nicht auf "laich"dorsch angeln zu dieser jahreszeit, an den forellen puff und angeln dort auf zucht forellen. Mit was sind die gefüttert? nicht zufällig mit fischmehl? Was macht die meere mehr kaputt? Der angler der mal einen laichdorsch fängt oder der haufen angler die fische fangen für die erst andere fisch verarbeitet werden müssen...denkt mal nach..

anbei ein kleiner auszug:
Aus 1 t Fisch werden im Schnitt 225 kg Fischmehl und 50 kg Fischöl produziert.  
•  Aktuelles Forellenfutter enthält ca. 45 % Protein. Der Fischmehlanteil am Eiweiß variiert 
derzeit zwischen 5 und 60 %, in Abhängigkeit vom Preis der Rohwaren. 
•  Bei einem angenommenen Anteil von ca. 30 % Fischmehl am gesamten Eiweißgehalt 
enthält 1 kg Forellenfutter somit maximal 200 g Fischmehl (Fischmehl enthält ca. 70 % 
Eiweiß).  
•  Rückgerechnet auf gefangenen Fisch, aus dem Fischmehl produziert wird, braucht man für 
200 g Fischmehl somit bis zu 0,9 kg Frischmasse. 
Für ein Kilogramm Forellenfutter sind demnach maximal 900 g Seefisch bzw. 
Verarbeitungsreste daraus erforderlich.

zu fischfutter:
Man darf sich nicht täuschen lassen durch den offiziellen Futterquotienten von ca. 1, d.h. für 1 Kilogramm Zuwachs der Forellen werden ca. 1 kg Trockenfutter benötigt. Das Trockenfutter selbst ist aber von 80 % – 90 % Wasseranteil der Seefische befreit, sodass am Ende die 1:10-Regel doch annähernd erfüllt ist.


----------



## Norbi (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Moin @All
Es ist schon traurig das der Mensch entscheiden darf wer sich fortpflanzen darf und wer nicht.


----------



## bacalo (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Nun denn, ich hab´ mich entschieden


----------



## patrik41 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

|good:





burgdorfer schrieb:


> Ich finde diese ganze laichdorsch diskussion ziemlich albern..Ihr redet über einen oder zwei laichdorsche die mal ein angler fängt! Viele von euch fahren aber, damit sie nicht auf "laich"dorsch angeln zu dieser jahreszeit, an den forellen puff und angeln dort auf zucht forellen. Mit was sind die gefüttert? nicht zufällig mit fischmehl? Was macht die meere mehr kaputt? Der angler der mal einen laichdorsch fängt oder der haufen angler die fische fangen für die erst andere fisch verarbeitet werden müssen...denkt mal nach..
> 
> anbei ein kleiner auszug:
> Aus 1 t Fisch werden im Schnitt 225 kg Fischmehl und 50 kg Fischöl produziert.
> ...


----------



## offense80 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



burgdorfer schrieb:


> Ich finde diese ganze laichdorsch diskussion ziemlich albern..Ihr redet über einen oder zwei laichdorsche die mal ein angler fängt! Viele von euch fahren aber, damit sie nicht auf "laich"dorsch angeln zu dieser jahreszeit, an den forellen puff und angeln dort auf zucht forellen. Mit was sind die gefüttert? nicht zufällig mit fischmehl? Was macht die meere mehr kaputt? Der angler der mal einen laichdorsch fängt oder der haufen angler die fische fangen für die erst andere fisch verarbeitet werden müssen...denkt mal nach..
> 
> anbei ein kleiner auszug:......




Also beauftragen die Forellen Puff´s Fischkutter, die dann gezielt Fische fangen, die zu Fischmehl verarbeitet werden? Oder ist das nur ein Nebenprodukt, was bei der Fischverwertung anfällt? 

Bitte kläre mich auf |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Beides - es gibt sowohl Gammelkutter wie Verarbeitung der Abfälle bei der Verwertung.
Leider..


----------



## Macker (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Da hastes auf den Punkt getroffen!#6
> Wer behauptet dass es egal ist, macht bei der Zubereitung was verkehrt.



Falsch du machst bei der Zubereitung was Verkehrt.
Es ist doch ein Ammenmärchen das das Fischfleisch anders schmeckt wenn das Wasser zu Warm wird leidet die Qualität.
Dorschrogen geräuchert mit etwas Zitrone auf ner Scheibe Schwarzbrot mit Butter ist lecker.
In Norwegen wird er erst gekocht und anschliessend gebraten.
Habe Ich so noch nicht Probiert aber das kommt jetzt die Tage.
Der Norwegische Skrei ist auch laichbereiter Kabeljau und Ich denke nicht das das Minderwertiger Fisch ist.
In jeder Fischtheke liegt jetzt Dorsch und Ich denke nicht das es minderwertige ware ist.
mit der Ethik muss jeder selbst klarkommen.
Ich Fahre am Sonntag ohne Gewissensbisse zum Pilken und wenn Ich was massieges Fange werde Ich es mir auch schmecken lassen.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Hausmarke (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Macker schrieb:


> Falsch du machst bei der Zubereitung was Verkehrt.
> Es ist doch ein Ammenmärchen das das Fischfleisch anders schmeckt wenn das Wasser zu Warm wird leidet die Qualität.
> Dorschrogen geräuchert mit etwas Zitrone auf ner Scheibe Schwarzbrot mit Butter ist lecker.
> In Norwegen wird er erst gekocht und anschliessend gebraten.
> ...



|good::m


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Der der Dorsch seine Energie in den Rogen steckt stimmt nur halb.

Dorsche tragen, ähnlich wie viele Plattfische, eine lange Zeit Rogen mit sich rum, welcher allerdings nicht fruchtbar ist. Dafür brauchen die Fische nicht viel Energie und sind auch fett. Wenn es dann aber soweit ist, lassen die Fische den Laich sehr schnell "reifen", sodass er fruchtbar ist, wobei sehr viel Energie verbraucht wird.


----------

